# whats the diff



## speedwheeler (Aug 7, 2004)

between the nissan car engines and truck engines


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I know that the gear ratios are much different in the transmissions, but as for the actual engines, I really do not know. I have worked on truck VG30Es and car VG30Es, and there is not really any difference.


----------



## speedwheeler (Aug 7, 2004)

well i got a 1990 vw jetta with a bad engine and a 1985 nissan truck with a bad frame and im thinkin rwd jetta time


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

there is no difference between car and truck engines.


----------

